# external nasal valve repair



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 26, 2011)

Happy Monday 

Pre/Post DX: Nasal obstruction, right external nasal valve collapse

Procedures: Repair external nasal valve, Harvest composite graft from right auricle

Patient undergone resection of multiple skin cancers as result significant alar notching

Op reads:

Incision was made in the scar of the previous excision. The flaps were then elevated and the scar tissue was released down through the alar notch on the right. Hemostasis was ensured.
Because this graft was being placed externally, the skin was then taken from the postauricular area, along with the cartilage. The incision was made postauricular skin. The skin was harvested from the junction of the conchal bowl and the scalp. The cartilage was taken from the conchal bowl with the skin. A long piece of cartilage was harvested. This was inset over the piriform aperturen through the area of the alar notching and medial towards the nasal tip as to stent this area of compromise.
Care was taken to apply the cartilage as far inferiorly into the notch as possible.

This is a Medicare patient
Still use 30465 (52) and 15760?


Thanks!!!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 28, 2011)

*??*

any takers?


----------

